# postfix amavisd

## muerte24

Hello

I upgrade postfix, amavisd, postgrey, perl.

Problem probably in Perl module Net::Server when i try install this module:

Test Summary Report

-------------------

t/Server_Fork.t         (Wstat: 9 Tests: 5 Failed: 0)

  Non-zero wait status: 9

Files=13, Tests=195,  6 wallclock secs ( 0.42 usr  0.09 sys +  4.72 cusr  0.40 csys =  5.63 CPU)

Result: FAIL

Failed 1/13 test programs. 0/195 subtests failed.

make: *** [test_dynamic] Error 255

  RHANDOM/Net-Server-0.99.tar.gz

  /usr/bin/make test -- NOT OK

//hint// to see the cpan-testers results for installing this module, try:

  reports RHANDOM/Net-Server-0.99.tar.gz

Running make install

  make test had returned bad status, won't install without force

Failed during this command:

 RHANDOM/Net-Server-0.99.tar.gz               : make_test NO

cpan[3]> reports RHANDOM/Net-Server-0.99.tar.gz

Distribution: R/RH/RHANDOM/Net-Server-0.99.tar.gz

Fetching 'http://www.cpantesters.org/show/Net-Server.yaml'...DONE

Catching error: "CPAN::Exception::yaml_not_installed=HASH(0x19ac3118)" at /usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/CPAN.pm line 391, <FIN> line 3

	CPAN::shell() called at -e line 1

I do not known what is wrong. Any suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## muerte24

emerge dev-perl/net-server

----------

